# Your preferred type to date.



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen a lot of interesting stuff on what types should date other types. 

Generally they seem to place an E with an I and so forth.

But I'm curious as to what you actually _like _in practice.



I am an INFJ and I have a thing for INTJ's. 


Anybody else have a favored type?


----------



## Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

I am not biased when it comes to dating. I like to believe I can get along with any type of woman and compliment her strengths and weaknesses. With that said, I do prefer to be with extroverted women as introverted women tend to drain the life out of me.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Type doesn't matter to me. If I like em I like em, if I don't I don't.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Not that I care much, but as far as female counterparts go I seem to be drawn to the same types over and over again (it's not intentional)

I date a lot of ENFP and ENFJs. I dated what I think might have been a female ENTP as well and she was perfect, but that was short lived sadly.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I find myself attracted to SP's time and again.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

_NTJs and ISTPs. We get along great, and most are generally awesome.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really dislike the idea of compatibility based on type, but I'm in a relationship with an ENTP, and it's one of the best relationships I've ever been in.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

I still haven't found the right person for me, so how could I possibly tell you what the right personality type for me is?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I would _love_ to date an INFJ based on what I've heard about them. But having never actually been with one, I can't say if that's my preferred type or not. 

I am pretty sure I would need to be with an NF or an NT to have the best relationship though. I am not sure if I could date a Sensor, or at least not someone with strong Sensing preferences.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

One guy I've liked for a long time seems to be an ENTJ. I also think I'd like other INTPs like myself


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

I've never been in a _real_ relationship, but my imaginary ones are always with other NTs :crazy:


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd LOVE to try a relationship with an INTJ; from what I've read, there seems to be a magical pull between INtJs and ENFPs.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

The girl I like is an ENFP, but I don't think type matters too much.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

FOOK the books when it comes to love. I could love any type. I like any type that loves zombie movies or shark movies. 
................But I do love INFJ's. 
XD


----------



## WanderingMind (Jul 7, 2011)

introverted and feelers


----------



## SilentKnight44750 (Jul 14, 2011)

What do you mean by "Preferred" exactly? You mean someone That I find myself "attracted" to but know based on traits that it probably wouldn't work out in the long run. But, i'd be given the be ability to just picture the relationship going smoothly, an therefore, it would work out ( like making a wish/waving a wand). 

(like not having enough money for a certain car but you still ended up being able to drive the car home for reasons that worked in your favor).

For example, Sp's or Infps I find myself attracted to frequently but know based on what it takes to live life today, it wouldn't be good match for me (opinion) or wouldn't work out for different reasons with our personalities in the long run (past the first impression, crushy feelings).


Or

Do you mean what types that i find myself being narrowed-minded towards and stuck on ?


For example. I have biases in favor of ENFP's for several reasons and Entps (especially, if i could indentify more initially) with Knowing that most sites say this is a good match and haveing experience some of this firsthand, I've formed a bias attitude towards them in this regard.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Not that I like the idea of using mbti types as reference for who to date, I have found that of all the people I have been attracted to, they have all been ExTP and maybe one INTP


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

xSTPs are a great match especially ISTPs. I could see myself with an ENTP as well. I'm curious about IxFJs, but I don't know any male one.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

interested in glorified version of ISFJ.
but you should avoid me, ISFJ.
If you see me coming, duck!


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Extroverted Perceivers. Now does that help with you not knowing my type? Answer: No.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

William I am said:


> Seems like this question is a bit stilted. Who has dated 48+ people? I would think 3 of each type would be necessary to see what type you prefer to date, and not what type you expect to prefer to date. You know?


Ha! +1
I would think, though, that if you knew 3 of each type of your preferred sex, whether you were in a romantic relationship or not, you could get an idea of whether or not a romantic relationship with that type would work. That said, I wonder how many people know to a somewhat close degree 48+ people/3 of each type in their preferred sex IRL.


----------



## dsmjo (Jul 11, 2011)

NTs. We complete each other.


----------



## Ockham (Jun 16, 2011)

Any type that is not excessively illogical. Any type that won't consistently read into silence the wrong way. Any type that won't get offended by terse one line statements. Any type that doesn't need constant emotional reassurance. Preferably outgoing types as well, they balance out because I'm not usually one to carry the conversation.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

have no idea 
I can see in every type a possible way how could we get along - you just can't know until you try it
all I know - I suck with ISFJ because we don't get each other and I have trouble with performers because they come across as over-extroverted for my taste.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

The women that attract me, upon closer inspection, seem to be either ENXP, or XNFJ. The only exception being a INFP girl I dated two years ago, but there proved to be too much friction.


----------



## NYEnglishRose (Jun 20, 2011)

I seem to be drawn to Introverts because we share a desire for a quieter, slower-paced, less hectic social life. I like to someone with whom I can enjoy a quiet stroll on the boardwalk, a hike, or a drive through the country.
I have a former boyfriend I have known for 18 years and thought he was an Extravert because he is a teacher, but he is a homebody who needs his rest and alone time. I am hoping to type him so I can see how our types interact. 
I have a long-time friend who is an ISTJ and a real good guy who can make me laugh without really trying in spite of myself, and somehow gets me to talk when even when I tell myself I'm so upset about my life I don't want to talk.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm attracted to talkative extroverts. I'd probably enjoy a date with an ENFJ/ENFP.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I... I like ISTPs. :blushed:

I know, I know... loses me some NT cred for liking Sensors, but they're still Ti dominant, and most of the stereotypes surrounding Se don't apply to ISTPs.

In other words, they share a lot of things with INTPs, but when I try to chameleon them, they don't do it back, and they aren't hyper-anal about details like some of my type. :/


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

ENFP / INFP, nothing else.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

NFs. There is something about the look of wonder and mysticism in their eyes that is hot, both physically and intellectually.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Funny how the INTPs seem to love the ISTPs :crazy:

However, they're not my first preference as someone who I'd date. Perfect as a friend, though.

My top 5 preferences: ISTP, ISFP, INFP, maybe even INFJ or ENFP.

In general I find the IxxP types the most ideal for 2 reasons:

I have grown up around J types who have biased me out of my natural P state. Ultimately I don't like that, and the relationship could very likely fail. Extreme Js would bother me the most.
An extravert, especially an extreme extravert, wouldn't show the appreciation for a quieter lifestyle and depth in the relationship that I'm looking for.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

My girl is an INTJ, and I love her. She kicks ass.


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 30, 2010)

I would consider any type that appeared to be "healthy" and in control of their life. 
I think all types can get along but emotional health has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I would prefer some kind of NF, probably, but it's hard to say.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

My most serious 3 relationships were with ENTP, INFP and ENTP. Would LOVE to try dating an INTJ to see what all the fuss is about, and also because having 2 Ps has tended to lead to me and my exes having a hard time building an actual functioning life together. 

I'd be willing to try a healthy person of any Type, though.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Well i married an INTJ and plan to stay that way for life...but...- in my next life ;; i think it would be fun to seek out an ISTJ. INTP would be another interesting type to explore.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

one that accepts me. LOL!


----------



## Fat Mosquito (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't date type, I date person, or giraffe...

-But, if you insist, I prefer NT types. I like ENTJ, INTP, and ENTP women, with exception of @WickedQueen, who's ESTJ, and who's my fav. annoying SJs. - _Thus spoke Picasso_


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

well i can only tell from experience - the best romantic connection i felt with INFJ and ENFJ type
ENTPs are very tempting to me as well but never been involved with one


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I like individuals not types, so I'll try any type. Although I find it difficult imagining me being seriously attracted to SJ's or ESTP's. Sorry! One of my best friends from my childhood is an ISTJ if that makes up for it.. 
My two serious relationships have been with an ENFP and an INFJ, both were lovely and although we broke it off I'm still friends with both. (Although me and the INFJ did have our conflicts.)
For some reason xNFx's seem to be more drawn to me, and the majority of my crushes have been INxx's. I think I'm an INTP btw, in case anyone else has noticed simular such patterns.


----------

